# Bottom dwellers with cichlids?



## Bryce(batman) (Feb 29, 2012)

Hey guys, I'm soon going to be getting a 90/100 gallon aquarium that I'm going to make a cichlid tank. I was wondering if there was any possible bottom dweller (beside plecos) that I could have with African cichlids? Like...ANY AT ALL?!
Thanks guys.


----------



## nikelodeon79 (Nov 27, 2007)

Syno catfish are a common addition to African cichlid setups.


----------



## lp85253 (Sep 27, 2011)

I like raphael cats ,TOUGH and non agg.,and they stayat the bottom of the tank most of the time


----------



## PfunMo (Jul 30, 2009)

Some will depend on what cichlids. Even narrowing it down to African cichlids leaves a large variety. I find all the bottom folks I have used with mbuna, peacocks and haps have worked out okay. Bristlenose pleco is my current favorite over common pleco but they both tend to hide during the day. The common pleco gets big and too messy as well as there is no market for large plecos around here. For a fish to clean AND be seem, I'm liking a chinese algae eater. He started small but is now about maxed out at 4" and he has been in with labs, hongi ahli and several other mbuna. He sometimes has to explain things to a large Kenyi but he has no trouble doing that. I find it best to try one that might work and be ready if it doesn't. Good luck.


----------



## limpert (Aug 28, 2007)

I, personally, have tried bottom dwellers with mbuna and have a heck of the time feeding them being that the mbuna demolish anything that falls in there...

you end up having to overfeed in an effort to get a few bites to the catfish


----------



## PfunMo (Jul 30, 2009)

Maybe try feeding the bottom guys that come out at night some algae tablets. If you throw them in just at lights out, the cichlids will rarely outdo the catfish types.


----------



## johnchor (Apr 2, 2011)

get some african spiny eels or tire track or fire eels.

they are really odd balls for your tank.

cool :thumb:


----------

